# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Ironia e hiç-it

## mondishall

Enkelejda Masseboeuf, shqiptare me banim në Francë, provoi dhe më dërgoi përkthimin në gjuhën frenge të poezisë sime, Ironia e hiç-it. Unë e falenderoj për kohën e përkushtuar. Njohësit e frengjishtes janë të lutur të shprehen hapur, pasi kështu ndihmohet dhe vete përkthyesja. Unë po e jap dhe në shqip, për një krahasim e mundësi përmirësimi.

Quelqun m'a dit:Toi t'es un hic
Que l'économie t'a jamais fais comme tout le monde
Que les millions pour un jour 
T'a jamais gagner comme les Rockefeller 


Depuis je suis pas tranquille 
parce que les hic -et me suives derrières comme une ombre
"Continue de te crever"me dit mon pauvre
Nous nous sommes si haut 
la royaume de hic-es


          Ironia e hiç-it

Dikush dikur më tha: Ti je një hiç
Se prokopi nuk bëre si të tjerët
Që vunë miliona për  një dit
Më shum' seç vun' një jetë Rokfelerët!

Qysh prej atij çasti s'jam i qetë
Se hiç-i më ndjek pas si një hije
"Vazhdo të rropatesh", më thot', "mor i shkretë
Se lart jemi ne, Mbretëria e Hiçërve!"
                   *    *    *

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> Enkelejda Masseboeuf, shqiptare me banim në Francë, provoi dhe më dërgoi përkthimin në gjuhën frenge të poezisë sime, Ironia e hiç-it. Unë e falenderoj për kohën e përkushtuar. Njohësit e frengjishtes janë të lutur të shprehen hapur, pasi kështu ndihmohet dhe vete përkthyesja. Unë po e jap dhe në shqip, për një krahasim e mundësi përmirësimi.
> 
> Quelqun m'a dit:Toi t'es un hic
> Que l'économie t'a jamais fais comme tout le monde
> Que les millions pour un jour 
> T'a jamais gagner comme les Rockefeller 
> 
> 
> Depuis je suis pas tranquille 
> ...


I nderuar Mondi!  Nuk mundem te jap mendime, se si tingellon poezia jote në gjuhen frenge, as edhe per pershtatjen nga shqipja në kete gjuhe.
Por, ky eshte nje sukses dhe per kete te uroj me gjithe shpirt.
*Rruge te mbare, suksesi yt, miku i mire Mondi!
*

----------


## mondishall

Miq forumiste, kam ca sinjale dashamiresish qe perkthimi nuk ja ka arritur qellimit. C'te bej tani, une e paraqita ketu dhe sqarova gjithcka ne celje. Une sic falenderova Enkelejdan per deshiren dhe proven e bere ne perkthim, falenderoj dhe kedo qe sinqerisht me shfaqi dhe vazhdon te shfaqe verejtje dashamirese. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------

I dashur Astrit! Vleresoj fjalet e tua inkurajuese, qe me bejne me pergjegjes ne vazhdimesi. Faleminderit e te pershendes!

----------


## mondishall

Ne Rumani, z Kopi dhe Ardian Kycyku botojne Revisten Haemus ne gjuhen shqip dhe rumanisht, ku ka bollek shkrimesh e krijimesh autoresh shqiptare, rumune dhe nga vende te tjera. Pune vertet e lavderueshme. Une ju jam mirenjohes dhe i falenderoj qe mes puneve te shumta, perkthejne rumanisht dhe vendosin ne nje nga numurat e kesaj reviste shumefaqeshe, dy poezite e mia, Shpirti i diellit dhe Shlyerja e mekatit. Dhe jo vetem kaq, por edhe ne vazhdim kane shprehur deshiren bashkepunuese me krijuesit shqiptare te Selanikut.



Sufletul soarelui


(Shpirti i diellit)

I-ai mai îmbrăcat vârstei un an, iubito
Vai, vârsta îngheaţă şi primăvara
Dar în faţa mea te-ai dezbrăcat de jenă
Trupul încălzindu-mi.
Nu ştiu ce ai luat de la soare, nici nu vreau să ştiu
El poate caută să afle de la tine ce a luat
Ştiu că sufletul tău e soarele meu
Ştiu că sufletul soarelui eşti tot tu!

Ispăşirea păcatului
(Shlyerja e mëkatit)

Iartă-mi, iubito, păcatul nespus
Rostirea mă va face şi mai păcătos
Pentru Tine voi fi ce am fost
Veşnic al Tău, al păcatului – o clipă.

Lasă-mă, iubito, în propria pedeapsă
Azi am devenit un groaznic călău
Şi preot m-am făcut, el s-a spovedit
Înainte să-i tai capul din rădăcini.

Poate, iubito, aşa e mai bine
Spovedit cu mult mai nainte
Ca moartea să vină, îi voi spune poveşti
Ce-o vor face, poate, să moară de râs!

----------


## daniel00

Ironia e hiç-it

Dikush dikur më tha: Ti je një hiç
Se prokopi nuk bëre si të tjerët
Që vunë miliona për një dit
Më shum' seç vun' një jetë Rokfelerët!

Qysh prej atij çasti s'jam i qetë
Se hiç-i më ndjek pas si një hije
"Vazhdo të rropatesh", më thot', "mor i shkretë
Se lart jemi ne, Mbretëria e Hiçërve!"



L'ironie du néant


Jadis,quelqu'un ma dit:Tu ne vaut rien
car ta convenance tu ne l'a pas fait comme les autres
Qui ont fait des millions en un jour
Plus que dans une vie , les Rockefellers 


Depuis cet instant je ne suis pas tranquil 
Car le neant me court derrière comme une ombre
"Obstine-toi à te peiner" me dit , "mon pauvre
Parce que au-dessus c'est nous,le Royaume des Néants!" 


Hera e pare qe kthej ne frengjisht nje poezi por besoj se eshte e lexueshme ne frengjisht  .

Suksese me vargjet tuaja te bukura dhe kuptimplota !

----------

murik (23-12-2015)

----------


## mondishall

I dashur daniel100! 
Ashtu si dhurata e cdo lloji dhe vlere qofte, eshte dhurate e cmuar per mua, akoma me shume se nje dhurate feste, me erdhi sot ky perkthim, te cilin e vleresoj per predispozimin tend te vecante. Te falenderoj njekohesisht per vleresimet e tua frymezuese per mua. Gjithe te mirat pac ne jete! Perqafime nga Mondi.

----------


## daniel00

Asgjë Mondi ishte nje sfidë e vogel , por nuk te siguroj se francezët nuk do te nxjerrin kleçka apo _des hics_ siç thoshte Enkeleda .

hic = kleçkë

Falenderime !

----------


## krispi

> Asgjë Mondi ishte nje sfidë e vogel , por nuk te siguroj se francezët nuk do te nxjerrin kleçka apo _des hics_ siç thoshte Enkeleda .
> 
> hic = kleçkë
> 
> Falenderime !


hic = kleçke?

nuk po gjykoj, jam thjesht kurioze ta di eshte vertet ashtu?

PS.Mondi, une do merrja perkthimin e danielit, po do e lija fjalen hic ne shqip sic e kishte lene Enkelejda, vetem se do e kisha futur ne thonjeza...

----------


## daniel00

Krispi 

Hic

1 Définition de hic




Définition "hic" selon Ptidico.com © 2007 
(H est aspirée.) Mot emprunté d'un adverbe latin signifiant Ici et qui se dit familièrement du Noeud ou de la Principale difficulté d'une affaire. Voilà le hic. C'est là le hic. 



Définition du mot "hic" selon : Dictionnaire de L'Académie française

Ose :

Definition :

1. problème délicat dans une affaire (familier) 
Synonyme:   os1
 (il y a un hic) 

Kurren e kurres nuk perdoret _hic_ , per hiç ne shqip ,_ hic_ eshte dobesi , mangesi , kleçke , ves . Nuk gjendet fjala korresponduese ne frengjisht prej tingellimit te perafert se kuptimet jane krejt ndryshe , mos te merremi me çeshtje kaq bazike . 

Vedat Kokona ne fjalor thote 

hic ['ik] Familjarisht - Kleçkë ; voilà le hic , aty eshte kleçka .

----------


## Plot

_Krispi krispi ku jeshe tine
ke 7 vjet s't'kam pa syne
pak postime na kjeshe bere
a je shtrire sivjet ne rere?_ 

Well, kam nje shoqe qe banon ne France, ka shume vite atje, eshte me te 91-it, dhe e di frenjishten uje. Kot per kureshtje, ia dhashe poezine dhe sot me kishte shkruar keshtu:

Poezia mund te kete nje kuptim ne shqip, por ne frengjisht nuk del. Sepse francezi, me thoshte ajo, nuk e koncepton kete punen e milionave per nje dite qe Rocku i ka bere per nje jete. Me nje fjale, ajo me tha qe eshte e veshtire te percillet tek francezi.

Me dha dhe ca shpjegime fjalesh, me thoshte tekstualisht keshtu:

_"Kur thuhet per dike qe ai eshte i humbur, nuk thuhet je "néant", sepse ska kuptim. Por thuhet "tu es un bon à rien". (me nje fjale, i mire per kurgje, ose s'i hyn ne pune kujt). Kurse vargun e parafundit dhe te fundit, nuk e kuptoj c'eshte dashur te thuhet, dhe ku mbeshtetet poeti per kete." Kurse "jadis" perdoret vetem per kohera te harruara, shume te vjetra. Per raste te tjera perdoret "un jour", "une fois", "l'autre fois" - keto jane per periudha me te aferta._

Me tha dhe ca gjera te tjera, por s'po i them sepse mund te lendojne ndokend. Kaq me tha ajo, e kaq po ju them une.

----------


## daniel00

Plot ke transmetuar deri diku gjera me interes , une pata probleme ne rreshtin e dyte me fjalen prokopi per ta kthyer ne forme franceze qe nuk te vret veshin , por po te kesh vene re , une kam shkruajtur tu ne vaut rien , e aspak ( tu es néant ) ky eshte nje gabim trashanik dhe me fjalen néant kam perfaqsuar me pas konceptin dhe jo njerezit megjithese duke bere kete , nuk i qendrova besnik rrjeshtit te fundit ku autori e kishte fjalen per shume njerez . 

Dikur nuk ka kufizim ne kohe , te aferta apo shume te largeta .


Un jour , do te thote nje dite , une fois , nje here , si me thene nje here e nje kohe , L'autre fois s'e pelqej pasi eshte togfjalesh me i gjate te cilat nuk i preferoj pa nje arsye te forte ne poezi , une parapelqej Jadis per te qene me konçiz me nje fjale te vetme . Autori mund ta zevendesoje me L'autre fois nese deshiron , per mua s'eshte poetike .


Le te sjelle nje forme me te sakte shoqja nese ka mundesi ta pasuroje formen franceze te poezise , pasi jam dakort qe kollaj nuk eshte ngaqe eshte tipike shqiptare ne frazeologji .

----------


## mondishall

Kryesorja e kryesoreve miq te dashur eshte qe nje poezi, e mire apo mediokre qofte, u provua ne perkthim nga nje dashamirese, e cila nuk pretendoi aspak per perkthim perfekt, perkundrazi pret jo vetem ndreqje, por edhe mohim teresor te perkthimit nepermjet nderhyrjeve me kompetente te njohesve jo vetem te gjuhes, por edhe te poezise.
Pak sqarim dua te bej ketu ne lidhje me mendimin e shoqes se Plot-it(Plot per mua eshte nga te vetmit/et qe ketu ne forum kerkon tamam debat, na vjen apo s'na vjen mire).
Gjykoj qe ajo cka thote shoqja per kuptimesine ne frengjisht te poezise qe nuk del pasi francezi nuk koncepton dot pasurine e milionave ne nje dite etj, habitem vertet, pasi s'ka asgje per te mos u kuptuar. Nuk paska francezi shembuj me qindra ne mos me mijra kur dikush aty ka bere pasuri brenda dites, aq sa dikush tjeter i kamur e ka vene per nje jete? Sado veshtire qofte perkthimi, francezi kupton ironine e hedhur, pra dikush tallet me dike qe s'vuri dot pasuri si ca te tjere qe me makinacionet e tyre u ngrysen te varfer dhe u gdhine te pasur. 
Per strofen e dyte, e per me tej, dy vargjet e fundit, pjesa e ironise kthehet ne te kundert, pra ne favor te themi te autorit, per te cilin nuk eshte ai hic-i i vertete, por dikushi tjeter qe nga nje hic prej verteti kujtoi se u be xhec(ne fakt u be i kamur). Pra, autori qe ropatet vertet per jetesen, ve tani ne gjuhen e dikushit te kamur(Mbreteri e Hicerve), ate qe u perdor ndaj tij ne fillim(je nje hic!). Autorin e ndjek jo thjesht ofendimi i thenies se qenka nje hic, por e ndjek vete hic-esia e atyre qe ja kaluan vertet Rokfellereve per pak kohe.
-----------------------------
Per perkthimin e fjales shqip hic, nuk di c'te them dhe respektoj debatuesit. Mos valle ndihmon fjala tjeter shqip, "asgje"? Pra nje hic, nje asgje. Nuk di c'te them, njohesit e gjuhes e dine me mire.
---------------------------------
Ju falenderoj dhe jam vertet mirenjohes per kohen e kushtuar ketu. Mos ma merrni per tepri modestie, por them sinqerisht qe nuk e meritoj.
Miqesisht, Mondi

----------


## daniel00

Nje Gjëegjëzë në fillim 

Kush jam une ?
Te pasurve nuk u mungon
Te varfrit e kane 
Eshte me mire se parajsa
Dhe me e keqe se ferri
Nese e hamë .... vdesim ...


Mondi  mendova nje zgjidhje te pranueshme fale edhe sugjerimeve te tua dhe te shoqes se Plotit . 


Ceshtja ishte se te strofa e dyte ti perdor dy here fjalen hiç dhe perkthimi i drejtperdrejte eshte neant  , kurse nese perdorim asgje , ka me teper mundesi shprehjeje prej shumellojshmerise se frazave qe ndertohen me asgje :D


L'ironie du rien

Jadis,quelqu'un ma dit:Tu ne vaut rien
car à ta convenance tu n'as pas fait comme les autres
Qui ont fait des millions en un jour
Plus que dans une vie , les Rockefellers


Depuis cet instant je ne suis pas tranquil 
Car le rien me court derrière comme une ombre
"Obstine-toi à te peiner" me dit , "mon pauvre
Parce que au-dessus c'est nous,le Royaume des Bons à Rien!"

Kuptimi del spektakolar lol

----------

murik (23-12-2015)

----------


## DI_ANA

Mondi......


Ne rradhe te pare te pergezoj per poezine e cila eshte me te vertete e bukur.

Perkthimi i bere nga Enkelejda eshte shume i sakte.Nuk eshte e lehte te perkthesh nje poezi ne frengjisht dhe sidomos ti pershtatesh ne fjalet "Hiç", "Prokopi" etj.
Pra perkthimi nuk eshte i gabuar.

Dua te shtoj vetem qe poezia ne frengjisht mund te dilte me rime vetem nqs perkthehej nga nje poet tjeter qe ka nivelin letrar te Mondit ose Mondi yne vete me qellim qe te ruante bukurine e saj.

Pra lerini kritikat :p

Suksese miku im

----------


## DI_ANA

Daniel po ti pse perdor fjalen : "Convenance"?!

Sme duket e pershtatshme.

----------


## daniel00

Po ti çfare fjale do te gjeje Di_Ana se une ate prokopine kam qe e rrah ne kudher per ti dhene nje forme po s'me del gje me e mire haha , megjithese isha duke ju futur hulumtimeve per ate fjale se as mua nuk me kenaq tamam .

por me nje à perpara eshte me e perdorshme : car à ta convenance tu n'as pas fait comme les autres ,keshtu po e le une nga ana ime , kush te doje ta permirsoje .

----------

murik (23-12-2015)

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ironia e hiç-it
> 
> Dikush dikur më tha: Ti je një hiç
> Se prokopi nuk bëre si të tjerët
> Që vunë miliona për  një dit
> Më shum' seç vun' një jetë Rokfelerët!
> 
> Qysh prej atij çasti s'jam i qetë
> Se hiç-i më ndjek pas si një hije
> ...



*L'ironie du rien!

Quelqu'un m'a dit un jour : "tu ne vaux rien,
tu n'as même pas réussi comme les autres l'ont fait,
ils ont gagné des millions en un jour,
comme il a fait toute une vie Rokfélère....

Depuis cette instant,je ne suis pas paisible,
car le "rien" me suit comme une ombre,
"Continue de te détruire, me dit-il, pauvre toi"
car en haut nous sommes : " la Monarchie du rien"*

----------


## riza2008

Pershenetje Mondi te uroj per suksesin.Nuk marr per siper te bej as nje koment.Kjo eshte nje tentative e mire nga kushdo qe e ka marre.Suksese......

----------


## krispi

Plot - te kishte marre malli?
Daniel- pikerisht ate doja te sqaroja qe ti po perktheje hic nga frengjishtja dhe jo hic nga shqipja..

----------


## Mciri

> Enkelejda Masseboeuf, shqiptare me banim në Francë, provoi dhe më dërgoi përkthimin në gjuhën frenge të poezisë sime, Ironia e hiç-it. Unë e falenderoj për kohën e përkushtuar. Njohësit e frengjishtes janë të lutur të shprehen hapur, pasi kështu ndihmohet dhe vete përkthyesja. Unë po e jap dhe në shqip, për një krahasim e mundësi përmirësimi.
> 
> Quelqun m'a dit:Toi t'es un hic
> Que l'économie t'a jamais fais comme tout le monde
> Que les millions pour un jour 
> T'a jamais gagner comme les Rockefeller 
> 
> 
> Depuis je suis pas tranquille 
> ...


Po ju dergoj versionin e perkthyer prej meje te po kesaj poezie

Quelquun ma dit jadis : « tu ne vaut rien ! »
Tes affaires ne prospèrent toujours
Ce sont les autres qui gagnent dans un jour
Autant que des Rockefeller  les biens.

Depuis jai perdu mon aplomb,
Quelquun chuchote auprès de moi
« Ce sont les zéro qui font la loi ! »
Je me sens un zéro dans un rond

Pershendetje nga Mciri

----------

